# Oophaga Granulifera Baru tadpole morph pictures



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

It's been a photoshop day, getting images cleaned for my site, so I finally got to these pictures. 

























More pictures on our facebook page.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! Could you post some pics of the parents?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Gorgeous! Could you post some pics of the parents?


Sure thing. I'll try to get some tonight or if not, tomorrow.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> It's been a photoshop day, getting images cleaned for my site, so I finally got to these pictures.
> 
> View attachment 75177
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a puppy... Cute but sometimes smell...sometimes


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> Sure thing. I'll try to get some tonight or if not, tomorrow.


By any chance could we get a FTS? Thanks


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry for the delay on the pictures. We've been very busy with website updates , new frogs, and a bunch of new tank builds. 
































Brad


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! I might have to start keeping obligates soon


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What is the size of this beauty? We expect the pics of new tanks - surely they will be amazing!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Never thought I would get into the smaller PDFs, but my mind is quickly changing. I'll always love D. auratus, but may be ready for Oophaga.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

LoganR said:


> Never thought I would get into the smaller PDFs, but my mind is quickly changing. I'll always love D. auratus, but may be ready for Oophaga.


How to change the taste! In contrast, I've never loved auratus, but the images I see on this forum, they made me change my mind. Fine the auratus... But pums are at the top, IMO.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> What is the size of this beauty? We expect the pics of new tanks - surely they will be amazing!


These guys are around the size of a Bastimentos. Maybe ever so slightly larger?

Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

LoganR said:


> Never thought I would get into the smaller PDFs, but my mind is quickly changing. I'll always love D. auratus, but may be ready for Oophaga.


I'm a huge fan of smaller PDFs. I think what really does it for me is the tank size in comparison to the frog size. We keep our pumilios in 18x18x24 exoterras. A pair of Pumilio in a tank this size gives them tons of room and they do use it all. It's great to watch them, you never know where they will be or what they'll be doing. 

For compassion, a Tinc is maybe around 10 times larger? It's not practical to have a tank 10 times larger for a Tinc, and if you did, they likely wouldn't use all of it. 


Brad


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> I'm a huge fan of smaller PDFs. I think what really does it for me is the tank size in comparison to the frog size. We keep our pumilios in 18x18x24 exoterras. A pair of Pumilio in a tank this size gives them tons of room and they do use it all. It's great to watch them, you never know where they will be or what they'll be doing.
> 
> For compassion, a Tinc is maybe around 10 times larger? It's not practical to have a tank 10 times larger for a Tinc, and if you did, they likely wouldn't use all of it.
> 
> ...


This is EXACTLY why I love my thumbs, they don't necessarily need a lot of space, but when you give it to them they will not hesitate to use it to its full potential. 

Tincs on the other hand, are lazy. They are food hogs without the awesome little bursts of energy thumbs and pums have


----------

